# Sam Lords Castle, Barbados, July 2012 (IMG heaviy)



## Boatbird (Aug 20, 2012)

Samuel Hall Lord (1778-1844) was a famous buccaneer who lived on the Caribbean Island of Barbados. He amassed great wealth by hanging lanterns from the palm trees to fake the city of Bridgetown causing ships to strand on the reefs whereby he would rob them and keep their riches. 

With his ill-earned riches he built a famous castle in the parish of St Philips which later turned into a luxury hotel/ villa development (even hosting The Bold and the Beautiful!). This was sold to the Marriott Group and eventually ended up in the hands of a local company who promised to bring it back to its former glory.

Sadly though, the main 'castle' was destroyed by fire on the 20th October 2010 and nature tries her best to regain the property.

its a beautiful place, with plenty of wildlife to be found- from tiny bugs to the Green Monkeys near the gatehouses and Callinectes crabs and Dragonflies in the old swimming pool! We went back three times and spent hours wandering round, can't wait to return!

This is just a few photos, more are being uploaded and I will include a link to my album- I took hundreds of photos there so its hard to pick just a few and I haven't altered any when I probably should have as it was a very very bright hot day in most of the shots!

(its taken nearly an hour to upload 50 photos to picasaweb so apologies if there's not much showing, I will add more to the album and this thread)






Exterior shot from driveway





Crenellations showing its castle origins





Window showing balcony ironwork





Straight through view





Lathe and plasterwork





Burnt wood detail

I hope these are okay- more can be seen at my Picasaweb


----------



## freespirits (Aug 20, 2012)

what a cool place ,,,a bit far for most to go and mooch but lovely pics ,,,,,and you might want to use photobucket or flickr as these are vely easy to use


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 20, 2012)

Picasaweb's easy to use- but when you've got a 12MP camera, photos are a bit big and internet was being a bit slow! I'll get some more up tonight x


----------



## wolfism (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting piece of colonial architecture … you might be better to use Photoshop or Gimp or something similar to make smaller copies of your photos before you upload them, tends to be much faster.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 22, 2012)

Boatbird you really want to resize the photo to around 1200 x 800 then you will find uploading a lot quicker. Get IrfanView you can batch resize on that. Nice to see a different country fro a change.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Wolfism and night_crawler  you can tell I'm exhausted when I can't even think to resize before uploading!!!! I've got another major report to work on of another site in Barbados so I'm gonna need that software!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 23, 2012)

Gimp and IrfanView are Free downloads of the net, Photoshop you will have to pay for


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Boatbird said:


> He amassed great wealth by hanging lanterns from the palm trees to fake the city of Bridgetown causing ships to strand on the reefs whereby he would rob them and keep their riches.



Sound like a pretty cool idea to me...

Great building...


----------

